# Grooming Table: Advice Please



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. After going on my grooming training day I am now thinking of purchasing the necessary grooming tools. I am looking for a grooming table and wonder if anyone on the forum can recommend any particular one. 

I don't wish to spend a huge amount on one, (just one to fold away for home grooming). I would be interested to hear about the necessary size, recommendations etc. Also, at the training I used two nooses, and I notice than a number of tables just come with a single head noose rather than a "H" bar. I would be interested to hear if people cope easily by just using a single noose or if it is worth investing in the "H" bar. 

Many thanks, Sue


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sue
I use this dog grooming table.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/BLUE-Empero...1368651035&sr=8-1&keywords=dog+grooming+table

It has a great non slip top so your cockapoo will feel secure. Oddly although I wanted the bar to hold Millie still, I gave us using immediately, I couldn't quite work out how to harness her into it. Thats probably my fault and not the fault of product. Also I didn't use the grill below either as I like to fold it away easily. Folding away is really easy and quick.

I really like the table, but think I may have talked you out of it.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I have one like that but mine was cheaper and is a 28". It came without the basket. I also used the arm for a while and then decided not to, as it took that long to get him attached. He sits well on the table as it is a bit too high to think about jumping off and is a very secure table with non-slip coating. Also when I cut fur off him, it does sort of stick to the top of the table until I am ready to brush it up - which is helpful. I am pleased with it and he is much easier to brush/groom on there. I think perhaps I should have bought slightly larger - although I don't know. On this size, there is not much room for him to move about - which I think helps him to stay still. There is enough room for him to sit, and to lie down and on his side.......so perhaps it is about right. Quick and easy to fold up and down. No problems. Splendid pets have a website of their own (you can google them) and they have a good selection. I found mine cheaper buying direct than via Amazon - just by a few pounds.


----------

